# I owe etoll 1000's and am unemployed on €200/week



## mrt (6 Oct 2010)

hi folks 

I have never paid a etoll bill ever, since the toll bridge came into operation, extremely stupid i know and I should of been paying then as everyone else has to.

I was confused at the start with payments, and when I got my first fine for 100+ euro I was like I am not paying that and it lead on from there.

I keep getting letters, from the solitors but notting ever comes of them, I would like to settle with them but when you call NTR they say its with the solitors.

I am unemployed now on 200 euro a week, not idea what to do, its just in the background, but something I would like to address. 

Any advice, anyone with a similar experience ?

I owe them 1000's in fines at this point.


----------



## peteb (6 Oct 2010)

Stop using the M50 for a start!


----------



## pudds (6 Oct 2010)

Throw yourself on the mercy of the court!


----------



## aristotle (6 Oct 2010)

Just emigrate, thats the new way of dealing with debts.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Oct 2010)

Contact them and make an offer.

Even if they don't accept it will look better when it gets to court.


----------



## fizzelina (6 Oct 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Contact them and make an offer.
> 
> Even if they don't accept it will look better when it gets to court.


 +1. offer something like 10 a week and at least then it looks like you are engaging with them to clear the debt.


----------



## mrt (7 Oct 2010)

Thanks folks I will contact their solitors tomorrow and see where I go from there, I will fill you all in on how I get on


----------



## ajapale (9 Oct 2010)

Moved from  Mortgage arrears to  Cars etc which is where etoll and related issues are discussed on AAM.

Could posters remain on topic and keep replies civil.


----------



## blueband (11 Sep 2011)

giving that you only have 200 euro a week to live on i dont think the judge will be too hard on you, probably just get a fine. i wouldn't loose too much sleep over etoll


----------



## tosullivan (12 Sep 2011)

transfer the toll tag to your partner...they're all getting away with it


----------



## Bronte (12 Sep 2011)

tosullivan said:


> transfer the toll tag to your partner...they're all getting away with it


 

What does that mean?  What is a toll tag?


----------



## Slim (12 Sep 2011)

mrt said:


> hi folks
> 
> I have never paid a etoll bill ever, since the toll bridge came into operation, extremely stupid i know and I should of been paying then as everyone else has to.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for reminding me! Got to go online and pay my toll for yesterday!


----------



## Sol28 (12 Sep 2011)

@Slim (and others)

Why have the hassle of having to remember to pay - even if youre a sporadic user of the system - and use it once a year or so. Just sign up for a video registration - it costs you nothing - you give them a debit/credit card no - everytime you drive through - they record your number plate and take 2.50 out - Simplest solution. And cheaper than paying individually! Its just asking for trouble not to be registered! People who use it a couple of times a month are better off with the tag - but thats not for everyone


----------



## blueband (12 Sep 2011)

Sol28 said:


> @Slim (and others)
> 
> Why have the hassle of having to remember to pay - even if youre a sporadic user of the system - and use it once a year or so. Just sign up for a video registration - it costs you nothing - you give them a debit/credit card no - everytime you drive through - they record your number plate and take 2.50 out - Simplest solution. And cheaper than paying individually! Its just asking for trouble not to be registered! People who use it a couple of times a month are better off with the tag - but thats not for everyone


 seems a bit crazy just handing over your credit card number like that, how do you know who will have access it!


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Sep 2011)

blueband said:


> seems a bit crazy just handing over your credit card number like that, how do you know who will have access it!



ehhh not much point having a credit card if you're not prepared to use it!! Fully agree with Sol28, video registration takes all the hassle out of it.


----------



## Mpsox (12 Sep 2011)

blueband said:


> seems a bit crazy just handing over your credit card number like that, how do you know who will have access it!


 
It's no different then internet shopping or giving your credit card details at a petrol station


----------



## blueband (12 Sep 2011)

noting against internet shopping but only useing paypal! credit card fraud online is big business.


----------



## Troy McClure (12 Sep 2011)

jhegarty said:


> Contact them and make an offer.
> 
> Even if they don't accept it will look better when it gets to court.


 
I would definitely do this. Two things - Only offer what you can genuinely afford to pay weekly/monthly + make sure you make this offer in writing to the solicitors, as then it becomes evidence.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Sep 2011)

blueband said:


> noting against internet shopping but only useing paypal! credit card fraud online is big business.


 
Plenty of fraud occurs with Paypal as well. Only way to prevent credit card fraud is not have a credit card. After all, plenty of scams have occured because shops have had their databases hacked or details handed over to fraudsters by dishonest staff.


----------



## blueband (13 Sep 2011)

i know paypal was hacked a few years ago, but its still a lot safer than just blindly giving your credit card number to some company online!  sorry if we have moved off topic here.


----------



## z107 (13 Sep 2011)

This thread seems to be pretty old. I wonder what happened to the OP?

Anyway, it's also gone off topic.
The company I work for has a webstore that takes credit card details. However, we do not store any customer bank or credit card details, nor do we want to. All credit card processing is done through a third party (Royal Bank of Scotland).

I'm pretty sure many online merchants work the same way.

Having said that, I would not give my own credit card details to eflow if they are storing them, themselves.


----------



## eflowhater (20 Oct 2011)

eflow's solicitors sent me a summons for a court date next month for 6 unpaid toll charges for last October, they are looking 900euro in fine. But the car wasn’t in my possession as i sold it two months before. I have record to say i was in work at the time of the violations and that i was in contact with eflow paying for charges for the car i did use which i ended up paying over 700euro for and at no time did they mention that there was a car registered to me with unpaid tolls. they also claim they have tried contacting me true post letting me know off the fine but at no stage did i receive any letters from them or had no phone call. do i have a strong enough argument against them.


----------



## Time (20 Oct 2011)

Probably not.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Oct 2011)

When you sold the car did you not send off the form for transfer of ownership?


----------



## Boyd (20 Oct 2011)

Time said:


> Probably not.



???

Surely a records or receipt of sale is a good starting point considering the OP says



eflowhater said:


> But the car wasn’t in my possession as i sold it two months before.


----------



## Time (20 Oct 2011)

The usual old crap that works for the govt in Ireland, i.e. the reg owner is liable regardless will be trotted out.


----------



## Boyd (20 Oct 2011)

eflowhater said:


> But the car wasn’t in my possession as i sold it two months before.



Surely the OP is no longer the registered owner then?


----------



## Time (20 Oct 2011)

I bet you a fiver he forgot to do the paperwork correctly.


----------

